# 2nd Day of Mini-Season



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

This is a little dated considering mini-season was the end of July, but I just finally got around to editing this video. Nothing extremely exciting to watch, but had a nice shark visit at about 1:43 into the video.

Link: https://vimeo.com/75919404


----------

